# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Μετάβαση σε IPv6

## Acinonyx

Νομίζω ήρθε ο καιρός να εξερευνήσουμε το IPv6 στο AWMN αφού πια οι περισσότεροι routers είναι IPv6 enabled. Το IPv4 φυσικά θα λειτουργεί ταυτόχρονα (dual-stack) για τις non-IPv6 enabled συσκευές αλλά η υποδομή για το IPv6 θα υπάρχει ώστε αν κάποια στιγμή αποφασίσουμε να κλείσουμε το IPv4 να μπορούμε να το κάνουμε.

Μερικά θεματα που χρειάζονται συζητηση για αυτή τη μετάβαση:

IPv6 Διευθυνσιοδότηση[/*:m:2qx45twq]Reverse DNS Delegations[/*:m:2qx45twq]Προσαρμογές WiND[/*:m:2qx45twq]Δρομολόγηση[/*:m:2qx45twq]...[/*:m:2qx45twq]

----------


## ysam

Ας αρχίσουμε πρώτα με τα links.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ας αρχίσουμε πρώτα με τα links.


Ποιά links;  ::

----------


## paravoid

Το είχα ξεκινήσει το 2005 και το είχα βάλει με επιτυχία (για σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα, μετά έγιναν διάφορα...) σε 5 κόμβους στη σειρά.

Για διευθυνσιοδότηση είχα χρησιμοποιήσει site local διευθύνσεις που ήταν 1:1 με τις αντίστοιχες v4. Είχα προσέξει ώστε να μην δώσω πολύ μεγαλό prefix ώστε να μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί εύκολα από κάποιο Internetικό, αν προκύψει η ανάγκη, π.χ. ένα /48.

Για δρομολόγηση, mBGP, με ανταλλαγή v6 routing πάνω από v6 IPs και v4 routing πάνω από v4 IPs. Ανάγκη για IGP δεν υπήρξε -και νομίζω ούτε τώρα υπάρχει- αλλά η Quagga κάνει απ' όλα.
Είχα στήσει επίσης ένα radvd για stateless autoconfiguration στο AP ενός εκ των κόμβων. Το DHCP γενικά είναι μάλλον αχρείαστο.

Εκτός του reverse DNS, υπάρχει και το θέμα του forward DNS με AAAA glue records.

----------


## ysam

Τα wireless links. 

Επίσης μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το επίσης δεσμευμένο space (που είναι φυσικά πάλι πολύ μεγαλύτερο) όπως κάνουμε τώρα με το 10/8. Μην πάμε δλδ στο Ιντερνετικό.

----------


## paravoid

> Τα wireless links.


Σκέφτεσαι σαν ISP και τους upstreams τους.
Όποιος στήνει v6 στα "wireless links", ας στήσει και BGP, γιατί να το κάνεις σε δύο στάδια; Πώς θα δεις ότι δουλεύει;




> Επίσης μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το επίσης δεσμευμένο space (που είναι φυσικά πάλι πολύ μεγαλύτερο) όπως κάνουμε τώρα με το 10/8. Μην πάμε δλδ στο Ιντερνετικό.


Δεν υπάρχει κάτι απευθείας ανάλογο. Στο v6 υπάρχει το scope μιας διεύθυνσης (link, site, global).
Το link local δεν routάρεται, οπότε είναι out of the picture. Το global είναι Internet.

Εγώ τότε είχα παίξει με site local (routable within an organization) τα οποία όμως αργότερα καταργήθηκαν. Αντικαθίστανται από τα unique local addresses (τα οποία είναι globally scoped, απ' ότι διαβάζω) αλλά δεν ξέρω πολλά περισσότερα γι' αυτά μιας και δεν μου έχει ξαναπροκύψει η ανάγκη.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Για διευθυνσιοδότηση είχα χρησιμοποιήσει site local διευθύνσεις που ήταν 1:1 με τις αντίστοιχες v4. Είχα προσέξει ώστε να μην δώσω πολύ μεγαλό prefix ώστε να μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί εύκολα από κάποιο Internetικό, αν προκύψει η ανάγκη, π.χ. ένα /48.


Οι site-local διευθύνσεις όμως υποτίθεται έχουν γίνει deprecated (RFC3879) και έχουν αντικατασταθεί από ULA διευθύνσεις. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι ULA απαιτούν ένα 40-bit random ID + 8 το prefix. Αν προσθέσεις και τα 64bit του interface (MAC->EUI-64) από τα 128bit αφήνουν για subnets μονο τα 16bit που είναι λιγότερα απο τα 24bit που έχουμε σήμερα.




> Για δρομολόγηση, mBGP, με ανταλλαγή v6 routing πάνω από v6 IPs και v4 routing πάνω από v4 IPs. Ανάγκη για IGP δεν υπήρξε -και νομίζω ούτε τώρα υπάρχει- αλλά η Quagga κάνει απ' όλα.
> Είχα στήσει επίσης ένα radvd για stateless autoconfiguration στο AP ενός εκ των κόμβων. Το DHCP γενικά είναι μάλλον αχρείαστο.


Ναι, αν και ένας DHCP θα πρέπει να τρέχει ώστε να αποδίδει DNS, NTP, κλπ..

----------


## ysam

Φυσικά με bgp. Δεν είπα κάτι διαφορετικό. 

Ναι δεν υπάρχει αλλά δεν μας απασχολεί. Ας παίξουμε με link-local στα links, γιαυτό είπα ας αρχίσουμε με τα links.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Φυσικά με bgp. Δεν είπα κάτι διαφορετικό. 
> 
> Ναι δεν υπάρχει αλλά δεν μας απασχολεί. Ας παίξουμε με link-local στα links, γιαυτό είπα ας αρχίσουμε με τα links.


echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/default/autoconf  ::

----------


## ysam

lol

----------


## paravoid

> Οι site-local διευθύνσεις όμως υποτίθεται έχουν γίνει deprecated (RFC3879) και έχουν αντικατασταθεί από ULA διευθύνσεις. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι ULA απαιτούν ένα 40-bit random ID + 8 το prefix. Αν προσθέσεις και τα 64bit του interface (MAC->EUI-64) από τα 128bit αφήνουν για subnets μονο τα 16bit που είναι λιγότερα απο τα 24bit που έχουμε σήμερα.


Ναι, το έγραψα και παραπάνω.
Το setup που σου είπα ήταν το τι είχα κάνει, όχι τι συνιστώ να κάνεις τώρα, είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα το σκεφτείς καλύτερα  :: 
(οι ULA είναι το RFC4193, Οκτώβριος 2005, έπεται των πειραμάτων μου)

Δεν σε βλέπω να γλυτώνεις το numbering εξαρχής  ::  Τουλάχιστον μπορείς να πετάξεις το κακό παρελθόν (split ανά δήμο κ.λπ.)
Η αρχή που ισχύει γενικά είναι ότι φροντίζουμε κάθε broadcast domain να έχει ένα /64.




> Ναι, αν και ένας DHCP θα πρέπει να τρέχει ώστε να αποδίδει DNS, NTP, κλπ..


Γενικά έχεις δίκιο αλλά επισημαίνω ότι υπάρχει και το σχετικά πρόσφατο RDNSS, που είναι DNS over router advertisements.

----------


## alsafi

Γενικά κάπου να διαβάσουμε για IPv6 υπάρχει?
Κάτι που έχω βρει έχουν κάτι "maybe" μέσα και με τρομάζουν...

----------


## xrg

> Νομίζω ήρθε ο καιρός να εξερευνήσουμε το IPv6 στο AWMN ...


Βασίλη, ξέρεις ότι αν δε βγάλει λεφτά η Mikrotik από αυτή την υπόθεση, δεν γίνεται τίποτα στο δίκτυο.
Και παλιότερα, μας κόψανε οι υπάλληλοί της.

----------


## ysam

google it.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δεν σε βλέπω να γλυτώνεις το numbering εξαρχής  Τουλάχιστον μπορείς να πετάξεις το κακό παρελθόν (split ανά δήμο κ.λπ.)


Αν κάθε κόμβος πάρει ένα ULA τότε το route aggegation πάει περίπατο (λόγω του random 40-bit ID).

Από την άλλη, αν έχουμε ένα κοινό ULA prefix για το AWMN τότε ίσως δε μας φτάνουν τα 65Κ subnets...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Νομίζω ήρθε ο καιρός να εξερευνήσουμε το IPv6 στο AWMN ...
> 
> 
> Βασίλη, ξέρεις ότι αν δε βγάλει λεφτά η Mikrotik από αυτή την υπόθεση, δεν γίνεται τίποτα στο δίκτυο.
> Και παλιότερα, μας κόψανε οι υπάλληλοί της.


Ξεράσω..... 

Να δούμε τι άλλο κομπλεξικό θα διαβάσουμε εδώ μέσα....

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Δεν σε βλέπω να γλυτώνεις το numbering εξαρχής  Τουλάχιστον μπορείς να πετάξεις το κακό παρελθόν (split ανά δήμο κ.λπ.)
> 
> 
> Αν κάθε κόμβος πάρει ένα ULA τότε το route aggegation πάει περίπατο (λόγω του random 40-bit ID).
> 
> Από την άλλη, αν έχουμε ένα κοινό ULA prefix για το AWMN τότε ίσως δε μας φτάνουν τα 65Κ subnets...


Δεν σου φτάνουν τα 65K subnets; WTF, τόσο πολύ μεγάλωσε;  :: 

Αν βάλεις όλα τα backbone links σε ένα (σπασμένο, φυσικά) /64 τότε πας για ένα, το πολύ δύο, /64 ανά κόμβο...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> ...


Τι εννοείς σπασμένο /64; Να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μεγαλύτερα απο 64 prefix lenghts;

----------


## paravoid

> Τι εννοείς σπασμένο /64; Να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μεγαλύτερα απο 64 prefix lenghts;


Για τα point-to-point, ναι. Δεν είναι προτεινόμενο αλλά είναι συνηθισμένο. Απλά όχι το /127 γιατί έχεις προβλήματα τόσο με μετάβαση σε νέο εξοπλισμό (συνύπαρξη παλαιού και καινούργιου) όσο και διάφορα άλλα v6-only προβλήματα (κάπου το χα διαβάσει για το bad practice για τα /127, ψάχτο).

Ιδανικά, βέβαια, θα έπρεπε κάθε κόμβος να έχει ένα /48 ολόκληρο και ένα /64 για κάθε interface του, για ό,τι χρήση και αν είναι αυτό.
Δεν ξέρω όμως που θα το βρεις  ::

----------


## paravoid

> κάπου το χα διαβάσει για το bad practice για τα /127, ψάχτο


Found it: RFC 3627

----------


## Acinonyx

Νομίζω θα μπλέξουμε με > /64 prefix lengths... Επίσης, καλό θα ήταν να μην ανεβούμε πάνω από /70 (64 links; ::  για να μείνουν ανέπαφα τα universal και group bits στις θέσεις 71 και 72.

----------


## paravoid

Το πρόβλημα με τα u/g bits αναφέρεται στο RFC που σου έστειλα.

Γενικά σου είπα, αν γίνεται /64 κάθε broadcast domain και /48 κάθε κόμβος. Το minimum allocation στο RIPE είναι /32. Άντε, πάρτε ένα  ::

----------


## ysam

..και ότι θα το έλεγα.. Μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε ένα..

----------


## paravoid

> ..και ότι θα το έλεγα.. Μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε ένα..


...άμα γίνεις RIPE member (= πληρώσεις)  :: 
(ή βρεις κάποιο να ζητήσει για σένα...)

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το πρόβλημα με τα u/g bits αναφέρεται στο RFC που σου έστειλα.
> 
> Γενικά σου είπα, αν γίνεται /64 κάθε broadcast domain και /48 κάθε κόμβος. Το minimum allocation στο RIPE είναι /32. Άντε, πάρτε ένα


Τώρα το είδα.. Κοίταζα το apendix A του rfc4291 και είδα αυτά τα special bits.

Πήρα ένα /32 για να τελειώνουμε: fd00::/32 . Παραβιάζει βέβαια το RFC 4193 αλλά δε βλέπω άλλη λύση.  ::  Τα bits 32-47 θα είναι 1:1 τα 8-23 των IPv4.

Πως σας φαίνεται;

----------


## ysam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> ..και ότι θα το έλεγα.. Μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε ένα..
> 
> 
> ...άμα γίνεις RIPE member (= πληρώσεις) 
> (ή βρεις κάποιο να ζητήσει για σένα...)


Λες να μην το ξέρω?

----------


## paravoid

> Πήρα ένα /32 για να τελειώνουμε: fd00::/32 . Παραβιάζει βέβαια το RFC 4193 αλλά δε βλέπω άλλη λύση.  Τα bits 32-47 θα είναι 1:1 τα 8-23 των IPv4.
> 
> Πως σας φαίνεται;


Γιατί όχι το fd00:dead::/32 ή κάτι με semirandom τα 17-32;
Γενικά το να πάρεις αυθαίρετα ένα /32, παρ' όλο που παραβιάζει το RFC, μοιάζει καλή ιδέα αν πεις ότι ο απώτερος μελλοντικός στόχος είναι ένα Internet peering, όπου απλά θα αντικαταστήσεις το prefix σου εύκολα παντού.




> Λες να μην το ξέρω?


Υποθέτω πως δεν ξέρεις τις διαδικασίες για χώρο IPv6. Κάνω λάθος;
Επίσης, δεν νομίζω πως το ξέρουν οι υπόλοιποι εδώ μέσα. Δεν χρειαζόταν πιστεύεις η επεξήγηση;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Γιατί όχι το fd00:dead::/32 ή κάτι με semirandom τα 17-32;


Επέλεξα το fd00::/32 για να είναι μικρό και να απομνημονεύεται ευκολότερα. Το fd00:dead::/32 που προτείνεις είναι επίσης εύκολο. Έχει όμως σημασία τελικά τι θα είναι τα 17-32;

Ένα εντελώς random από το scriptάκι αυτό -> fdd4:f629::/32

Να το τυλίξω;

----------


## paravoid

> Επέλεξα το fd00::/32 για να είναι μικρό και να απομνημονεύεται ευκολότερα. Το fd00:dead::/32 που προτείνεις είναι επίσης εύκολο. Έχει όμως σημασία τελικά τι θα είναι τα 17-32;
> 
> Ένα εντελώς random από το scriptάκι αυτό -> fdd4:f629::/32
> 
> Να το τυλίξω;


Έχει σημασία μόνο με την έννοια του RFC-compliance. Που με κάτι σαν το παραπάνω είσαι, θεωρόντας ότι AWMN = ένα site.
Τα άλλα ελληνικά *w(m)n, τώρα, μπορούν είτε να μοιραστούν τον ίδιο χώρο, είτε να πάρουν και αυτά ένα ULA.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα δουλέψει.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Επέλεξα το fd00::/32 για να είναι μικρό και να απομνημονεύεται ευκολότερα. Το fd00:dead::/32 που προτείνεις είναι επίσης εύκολο. Έχει όμως σημασία τελικά τι θα είναι τα 17-32;
> 
> Ένα εντελώς random από το scriptάκι αυτό -> fdd4:f629::/32
> 
> Να το τυλίξω;
> 
> 
> ...


RFC-ξεχειλωμένο-compliance..  ::  Τουλάχιστον όμως αν πάρουμε κάποια στιγμή /32 θα είμαστε σχεδόν έτοιμοι.

----------


## Danimoth

Bump! 
Κάποια εξέλιξη?

----------


## Acinonyx

Πέρασα στο wiki τη διευθυνσιοδότηση

https://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/...οδότηση

----------


## ysam

Θα κάνουμε καμία δοκιμή έστω και με VPN? 

Πάντως εγώ εχω το fdd4:f629:1390::/48.

Ο Σπύρος ακούει? Over.

----------


## 7bpm

και εγώ είμαι ο fdd4:f629:13b4::/48

over and out...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Πέρασα στο wiki τη διευθυνσιοδότηση
> 
> https://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/...οδότηση


Γράφεις: 1-to-1 mapping of Node IPv4 8-23 bits

Προφανώς, αναφέρεσαι σε αρίθμηση bits 0-31 (0-7, 8-15, 16-23, 24-31)

Ο απλός αναγνώστης όμως καταλαβαίνει 1-32.

Βάλε έναν αστερίσκο για να μην δημιουργηθούν λάθη.

----------


## Danimoth

"General" Subnet: fdd4:f629:29e5::/48 
Subnet: fdd4:f629:29e5:1::/64

και στο PC μου δίνει:




> [email protected]:~$ ifconfig
> eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:22:68:5a:fa:b8 
> inet addr:10.41.229.132 Bcast:10.41.229.255 Mask:255.255.255.128
> inet6 addr: fdd4:f629:1580:1:222:68ff:fe5a:fab8/64 Scope:Global
> inet6 addr: fe80::222:68ff:fe5a:fab8/64 Scope:Link
> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
> RX packets:16186 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:10864 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
> collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
> ...


που νομίζω είναι σωστό. (τα ubuntu έχουν ένα bug εδώ και ήταν λίγο σπαστικό μέχρι να του βάλω τη σωστή διεύθυνση χωρίς να μου σβήσει το configuration  :: ).

Επίσης, η δεύτερη IPv6 που αναφέρεται, έχει τη μορφή: 



> fe80::/10 — Addresses in the link-local prefix are only valid on a single link. A link-local address is required on every IPv6-enabled interface -- in other words, applications may rely on the existence of a link-local address even when there is no IPv6 routing. These addresses are comparable to the auto-configuration addresses 169.254.0.0/16 of IPv4.


Αυτή δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει αφαιρεθεί τώρα που του έβαλα static?


Πώς τεστάρουμε αν λειτουργεί?  ::

----------


## ysam

> fdd4:f629:1580:1:222:68ff:fe5a:fab8/64


Αυτή είναι λάθος πάντως! Το 1580 είναι άλλος κόμβος  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Σωστός, έμπλεξα τα copy paste και έβαλα αυτό που έγραφε στο wiki  :: .

----------


## NetTraptor

Α ωραία... πάω να αλλάξω πάλι το wiki γιατί θα μου το μαγαρίστε το subnet εσείς. lol

----------


## sv1bds

Εγιναν δοκιμές με IPV6. Εχουν συνδεθει τα AS 3670,16758,12628,12629,3112 διαδοχικά. 
Εγινε IPV6 ping απο το LAN στο 3670 στο LAN του MT του 3112.
Και το πρώτο 'νεο' , μέσα απο bullet δεν πέρναγε IPV6 έγινε tunnel για να παίξει.
Εχει παίξει και BGP μεταξύ όλων των κόμβων

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## ysam

Μπράβο Γιώργο πολύ καλά νέα. !!!

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εγιναν δοκιμές με IPV6. Εχουν συνδεθει τα AS 3670,16758,12628,12629,3112 διαδοχικά.


Πολύ καλά! Το peering το έχεις κάνει στις global ή τις link local διευθύνσεις;

Να κανονίσουμε να κάνουμε και tunnels με τις IPv6 νησίδες. Προτείνω 6to4.




> Και το πρώτο 'νεο' , μέσα απο bullet δεν πέρναγε IPV6 έγινε tunnel για να παίξει.


Βάλτου OpenWrt να ησυχάσεις..

----------


## sv1bds

> Πολύ καλά! Το peering το έχεις κάνει στις global ή τις link local διευθύνσεις;
Ουτε το ενα ουτε το άλλο , το έχω κάνει με τις παλιές IP V4 απλά ενεργοποιήσα και το ΙΡ V6 να περνάει.
Σε αυτό με τα bullet θα μπορούσα να το κάνω όπως και τα άλλα (πέρναγε το routing - το IPV6 δεν πέρναγε) αλλά έκανα ένα peering με IPV6 only για να είμαι σίγουρος.
> Να κανονίσουμε να κάνουμε και tunnels με τις IPv6 νησίδες. Προτείνω 6to4.
Το ΜΤτο λέει 6to4 αλλά σίγουρα είναι 6in4 Το δοκίμασα σαν 6to4 με cisco αλλά προς το παρόν δεν έχει παίξει.
Σαν 6in4 εχει παίξει και με cisco.
To OpenWrt εχει 6in4 ή 6to4 ή και τα δύο ? Το ΜΤ μάλλον πρέπει να έχει και τα δύο.
Για δοκιμή έχω και τα δύο. 
Αμα θες πάρε στο 5410036701 να κάνουμε δοκιμές (δεν ενοχλείς πάρε οτι ώρα θες - είναι στο laptop που το κλείνω).

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## balco31

Κι εγώ είμαι ο fdd4:f629:1716::/48. Μία "χαζή" ερώτηση όμως: Πως θα κάνω ipv6 ping αν δεν ξέρω το απέναντι interface?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ουτε το ενα ουτε το άλλο , το έχω κάνει με τις παλιές IP V4 απλά ενεργοποιήσα και το ΙΡ V6 να περνάει.
> Σε αυτό με τα bullet θα μπορούσα να το κάνω όπως και τα άλλα (πέρναγε το routing - το IPV6 δεν πέρναγε) αλλά έκανα ένα peering με IPV6 only για να είμαι σίγουρος.


Εδώ έχω βάλει έναν οδηγό για IPv6 peering -> http://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/Bgpd_ipv6_setup




> Το ΜΤτο λέει 6to4 αλλά σίγουρα είναι 6in4 Το δοκίμασα σαν 6to4 με cisco αλλά προς το παρόν δεν έχει παίξει.
> Σαν 6in4 εχει παίξει και με cisco.


Συγνώμη, εννοούσα 6in4 στο προηγούμενο post, όχι 6to4. Το καλύτερο για εμάς είναι 6in4 διότι η anycast διεύθυνση για τα αυτόματα τούνελ του 6to4 α) δεν περνάει από τα φίλτρα του BGP β) καθιστά πολύ δύσκολο να ανιχνευτούν πιθανά λάθη στο routing.




> To OpenWrt εχει 6in4 ή 6to4 ή και τα δύο ? Το ΜΤ μάλλον πρέπει να έχει και τα δύο.
> Για δοκιμή έχω και τα δύο.


Φυσικά τα έχει όλα πολύ καιρό πριν το MT. Εδώ και χρόνια περιμένω να υποστηριχθεί το IPv6 από τα μπρίκια ώστε να παίξουμε...

----------


## ysam

Longest route  :: 



```
Tracing route to fdd4:f629:287d:1:209:6bff:fe85:50f0 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  fdd4:f629:1390::1
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  fdd4:f629:1390:10::2
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  fdd4:f629:1390:11::2
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  fdd4:f629:223d:1::2
  5     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  fdd4:f629:1177::254
  6     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  fdd4:f629:1177:10::2
  7     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  fdd4:f629:13b4:3:20b:6bff:fe57:a4d
  8     5 ms     3 ms     4 ms  fdd4:f629:1583:2:20b:85ff:fe01:d1d0
  9     5 ms     4 ms     3 ms  fdd4:f629:1580:6:20b:85ff:fe03:a30
 10     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  fdd4:f629:1580:5:20c:42ff:fe3a:cef0
 11    14 ms     5 ms     7 ms  fdd4:f629:4899:2:20b:6bff:fe80:b119
 12    12 ms     6 ms     9 ms  fdd4:f629:287d:1:209:6bff:fe85:50f0
```

----------


## sv1bds

Να τα ενώσουμε στη σειρα ? ...
Θα σε πάρω VOIP. Το δικό μου είναι 5410036701
Acinonyx θέλω να κάνουμε δοκιμές και μαζί.
Ειχε πέσει ο κόμβος και μείνανε πίσω οι δοκιμές....

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## ysam

Γιώργο είμαι radio silence (κοιμούνται τα παιδιά κτλ) αλλά αν έχεις κάποιο im στείλε να τα πούμε από εκεί και να φτιάξουμε ένα 6το4 να τελειώνουμε  :: 



```
 0 ADb  fdd4:f629:e94::/48       fe80::20c:42ff:fe20:c... 200     
 1 ADb  fdd4:f629:1177::/48      fe80::20c:42ff:fe20:c... 200     
 2 ADb  fdd4:f629:1389::/48      fe80::20c:42ff:fe20:c... 200     
 3 ADC  fdd4:f629:1390::/64      Downlink                 0       
 4 ADC  fdd4:f629:1390:1::/64    W-Spidy                  0       
 5 ADC  fdd4:f629:1390:2::/64    W-Firelord               0       
 6 ADC  fdd4:f629:1390:3::/64    sit1-vtb                 0       
 7 ADC  fdd4:f629:1390:10::/64   RTR2                     0       
 8 ADb  fdd4:f629:1394::/48      fe80::20c:42ff:fe20:c... 200     
 9 ADb  fdd4:f629:13b4::/48      fe80::20c:42ff:fe20:c... 200     
10 ADb  fdd4:f629:157f::/48      fe80::20c:42ff:fe20:c... 200     
11 ADb  fdd4:f629:1580::/48      fe80::20c:42ff:fe20:c... 200     
12 ADb  fdd4:f629:1583::/48      fe80::20c:42ff:fe20:c... 200     
13 ADb  fdd4:f629:158d::/48      fe80::a15:8d06%sit1-vtb  20      
14 ADb  fdd4:f629:1d5d::/48      fe80::20c:42ff:fe61:2... 20      
15 ADb  fdd4:f629:1d5f::/48      fe80::20c:42ff:fe61:2... 20      
16 ADb  fdd4:f629:223d::/48      fe80::20c:42ff:fe20:c... 200     
17 ADb  fdd4:f629:23a1::/48      fe80::20c:42ff:fe20:c... 200     
18 ADb  fdd4:f629:287d::/48      fe80::20c:42ff:fe20:c... 200     
19 ADb  fdd4:f629:31e6::/48      fe80::20c:42ff:fe20:c... 200     
20 ADb  fdd4:f629:43af::/48      fe80::20c:42ff:fe20:c... 200     
21 ADb  fdd4:f629:4899::/48      fe80::20c:42ff:fe20:c... 200     
22 ADb  fdd4:f629:489b::/48      fe80::20c:42ff:fe20:c... 200     
23 ADb  fdd4:f629:48ee::/48      fe80::20c:42ff:fe20:c... 200
```

Αυξάνονται σιγά σιγά  :: 

Τώρα θέμε DNS όμως επειγόντως  ::

----------


## ysam

..και αυτό είναι μία Α6 δοκιμούλα http://meteov6.ysam.awmn/

----------


## NetTraptor

Άντε έφτασε Μαραθώνα  ::

----------


## trendy

> Εδώ έχω βάλει έναν οδηγό για IPv6 peering -> http://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/Bgpd_ipv6_setup


Για κάποιο λόγο (ίσως παλιά έκδοση) ο παραπάνω οδηγός δε μου δούλεψε και πεταγόντουσαν πολλά λάθη κατά τη ρύθμιση του bgp για ipv6. 
Παραθέτω το κομμάτι του αρχείου όπως δούλεψε τελικά.


```
router bgp 810
 bgp router-id 10.14.149.14
 neighbor fdd4:f629:e95:5::2 remote-as 3252
 neighbor fdd4:f629:e95:5::2 timers 10 30
 neighbor fdd4:f629:e95:5::2 capability dynamic

!
 address-family ipv6
 network fdd4:f629:e95::/48
 neighbor fdd4:f629:e95:5::2 activate
 neighbor fdd4:f629:e95:5::2 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor fdd4:f629:e95:5::2 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor fdd4:f629:e95:5::2 prefix-list awmn6 in
 neighbor fdd4:f629:e95:5::2 filter-list maxaslength out

 exit-address-family
!
ipv6 prefix-list awmn6 seq 5 permit fdd4:f629::/32 ge 33 le 48
ipv6 prefix-list awmn6 seq 10 permit fdd4:f629::/39 le 128
ipv6 prefix-list awmn6 seq 15 deny any
!
ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ( [0-9]+){250}$
ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*
!
line vty
 exec-timeout 60 0
!
end
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Χμμ.. Εφαρμόζεις το "awmn" prefix list αντί για το "awmn6".

Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχω ενημερώσει το wiki με νέα δεδομένα. Βάζουμε link-local διευθύνσεις αντί για ULA.

----------


## trendy

Το διόρθωσα, μου είχε ξεφύγει.
Αυτό με τις link local τι παραπάνω προσφέρει;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το διόρθωσα, μου είχε ξεφύγει.
> Αυτό με τις link local τι παραπάνω προσφέρει;


Μπορείς να μην βάλεις ULA αν δε το χρειάζεσαι. Επίσης, το BGP θα συνεχίζει να δουλεύει ακόμη κι αν αλλάξεις ή βάλεις λάθος ULA.

Επίσης, νομίζω ότι το neighbor discovery στις link-local είναι πιο γρήγορο.

----------


## NetTraptor

Γενικά καλό είναι στα border GW σαν πρακτική να έχεις κάτι πιο στατικό σε Global ή ULA στην περίπτωση μας. Αν αλλάξεις κάρτα δεν θα παίζει. Το ίδιο και οι EUI64 διευθύνσεις στα interface. Για το ιBGP τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο auto και ίσως να είναι και πιο γρήγορα με Link Local.

Οι γνώμες διίστανται. Από κάποιους θεωρείται άσχημη πρακτική για τα Border routers. Δένει πολύ το BGP configuration με τις Mac των interface και κατ επέκταση με μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη συσκευή.

Σαν στρατηγική από την άλλη όσον αφορά τα φίλτρα γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν είναι ανάγκη να κόβουμε τα public ή να περιοριζόμαστε μόνο στο δικό μας (Generated /32) ULA. Για τα Public είναι συζητήσιμο αν και νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ανοίξουμε λίγο το μυαλό μας και να γίνουμε πιο ελεύθεροι. Αν κάποιος δεν θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει το AWMN για gateway μπορεί να φτιάξει ένα άλλο local preference και να πηγαίνει από αλλού. Την DSL του πχ 
Όσο για το φιλτράρισμα των ULA μην κάνουμε καθόλου θα έλεγα. Ο κόσμος φτιάχνει τα filters τυφλοσούρτη και όταν θα χρειαστεί να περάσουμε για οποιοδήποτε λόγο κάποιο άλλο ULA από το δίκτυο θα τρώμε πόρτα.

Το IPv6 space είναι αχανές και δίνει πολλές δυνατότατες τόσο σε local επίπεδο όσο και σε Global. Ας απελευθερωθούμε λιγάκι.

Link Local Bla bla...



> 2.2*. Links with Only Link-Local Addresses?*
> Should the link:Matthews Expires April 25, 2013 [Page 4]
> Internet-Draft Design Guidelines for IPv6 Networks October 2012 
> 
> a. Use only link-local addresses ("unnumbered"), OR 
> 
> b. Have global or unique-local addresses assigned in addition to link-locals? 
> 
> There are two advantages of unnumbered links. The first advantage is ease of configuration. In a network with a large number of unnumbered links, the operator can just enable an IGP on each router, without going through the tedious process of assigning and tracking the addresses for each link. The second advantage is security. Since link-local addresses are unroutable, the associated interfaces cannot be attacked from an off-link device. This implies less effort around maintaining security ACLs. Countering this advantage are various disadvantages to unnumbered links in IPv6: 
> ...


και μετά 




> *2.5. eBGP Endpoints: Global or Link-Local Addresses?
> 
> * When running eBGP over IPv6, there are two options for the addresses to use at each end of the eBGP session (or more properly, the underlying TCP session): 
> 
> a. Use link-local addresses for the eBGP session, OR
> 
> b. Use global addresses for the eBGP session. 
> 
> Note that the choice here is the addresses to use for the eBGP sessions, and not whether the link itself has global (or unique- local) addresses. In particular, it is quite possible for the eBGP session to use link-local addresses even when the link has global addresses. 
> ...


Γενικά το θέμα χωράει συζήτηση από ότι καταλαβαίνω...

----------


## trendy

Και οι 2 λύσεις έχουν τα θετικά τους και τα αρνητικά τους. Δεν είδα κάτι τραγικά κακό στο να χρησιμοποιούμε τις LLA, μιας και οι περιπτώσεις που αναλύει δεν έχουν μεγάλη εφαρμογή σε εμάς (πχ multihop sessions). 
Τώρα για το θέμα των φίλτρων: Θα συμφωνούσα να τα βγάλουμε αν ο καθένας εδώ ήξερε τι κάνει. Γενικά είναι καλό να υπάρχουν γιατί ακόμα και σε isps γίνονται λάθη που θα αποφεύγονταν αν γινόταν το σωστό φιλτράρισμα. Από την άλλη είμαστε ερασιτεχνικό δίκτυο και κάνουμε την πλάκα μας, καλώς, αλλά αυτό ίσως είναι και ευκαιρία για να μαθαίνουμε μερικά πράγματα παραπάνω.

----------


## Acinonyx

Έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές με Quagga. Όταν λειτουργεί iBGP, χρειάζεται μια ακόμη παράμετρος στους border routers (next-hop-self) γιατί αλλιώς χάνεται το next-hop. Κατά τα άλλα δεν βρήκα κάτι αρνητικό. Παρόλαυτα, θα γυρίσω το wiki όπως το είχα πριν, με ULAs, για να μη μπλέκεται ο κόσμος με εξαιρέσεις. Όσοι θέλουν έξτρα ασφάλεια, μπορούν να βάλουν LLAs.

Σχετικά με το φιλτράρισμα: Δε μου αρέσει η πιθανότητα να βγαίνω εν αγνοία μου από το AWMN στο internet, επειδή κάποιος έχει κάνει λάθος configuration στον router του. Συμφωνώ ότι ίσως δε πρέπει να κόβουμε τα πάντα πλήν του δικού μας /32, αλλά τουλάχιστον όλες οι global και οι >=39 στο fdd4:f629/3 θα πρέπει να κόβονται για να αποφύγουμε περιπτώσεις man in the middle από οποιονδήποτε τυχαίο που συνδεέται σε ένα backbone link. Το φιλτράρισμα δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο σε περιπτωση που έχεις internet από τον AWMN router. Εκεί για να αποφύγεις τη δρομολόγηση προς GUAs ασύρματα θέλεις διπλά routing tables και rules. 

Επόμενες κινήσεις για τη μετάβαση σε IPv6: Αυτή τη στιγμή λειτουργούν ήδη κάποιες νησίδες IPv6. Μέχρι να γίνει όλο το backbone IPv6, θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάποιούς από τους μεταβατικούς μηχανισμούς, όπως το 6in4, για να συνδέσουμε τις νησίδες μεταξύ τους. Μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε μια σελίδα στο wiki που να κρατάμε τα tunnel που έχουν φτιαχτεί. Για τους end users που είναι αποκλεισμένοι πίσω από IPv4 κόμβους, μπορούμε να δούμε τη λύση των αυτόματων tunnel με 6rd ή 6το4.

----------


## NetTraptor

Για το addressing πιστεύω ότι το mix εξαρτώμενων από το hardware LLA IPs και αυτόματων ULA EUI64 IP με ένα στατικό configuration BGP είναι VERY bad practice. Είναι ένας από τους κυριότερος λόγος που σπάει το IPv6 στην βόρεια "νησίδια". Χαλάνε κάρτες, ο κόσμος αλλάζει router και μιας και παίζει το IPv4 ποιος νοιάζεται για την σωστή λειτουργία και ρύθμιση του IPv6. Απλά περιορίζοντας ή και σταματώντας την χρήση αυτομάτων IP ή IP διευθύνσεων που είναι δεμένες στον εξοπλισμό εξασφαλίζουμε ότι το στήνουμε μια φορά και θα παίξει για μεγαλύτερο διάστημα σχεδόν απείραχτο. Άλλο σημαντικό πλεονέκτημα είναι ότι ο κόσμος μαθαίνει IPv6 subneting Και δεν αντιγράφει απλά μια autoconfiged IP. Όχι LLA και auto configed IPs σε peers..... Please?

Για τα φίλτρα ULA πραγματικά ας αρκεστούμε στα άκρως απαραίτητα και σε ένα recommendation document ή σε ένα κείμενο όπως είναι και το παραπάνω που παρέθεσα. Υπέρ και κατά. Για τα αυτονόητα filtering μην τρελαθούμε συμφωνώ και εγώ. Για τα Public δεν θα πιέσω αλλά πιστεύω ότι όποιος δεν τα θέλει στον router του ένα απλό φίλτρο στο input θα κάνει τον router να τα αγνοεί! Ότι δεν μαθαίνεις και δεν ανακοινώνεις δεν περνάει από σένα! 

Από την δικιά μου "φιλοσοφική" σκοπιά δεν ξέρω να πω την αλήθειά αν έχουν νόημα και οι ULΑ. Υπάρχουν τόσες Public IPv6 διευθύνσεις που μπορούν να φάνε και οι κότες όλου του γαλαξία! Δεν θα παίξουμε NAT ποτέ πια και δεν ξέρω γιατί να μην διαφημίζουμε τα subnet που έχουμε πάρει από τους ISP, SixXS, HE. Τα θέματα ασφαλείας συνήθως αφορούν firewall, τα οποία δεν τα έχουμε ακουμπήσει, και exploits. Το NAT, οι private IPs και άλλα τεχνάσματα πραγματικά δεν έκαναν ποτέ τίποτε ουσιαστικό για την ασφάλεια. Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε ότι κάποιος στο τοπικό του δίκτυο μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει χρησιμοποιώντας LLAs, ULAs, αλλά το backbone ας το κρατήσουμε όσο πιο ουδέτερο και ευέλικτο γίνεται. Και ναι γιατί όχι ας περάσουμε ότι διευθύνσεις θέλουμε. Κάποια κακώς κείμενα taboo πρέπει να μας εγκαταλείψουν πια.

Τέλος θεωρώ ότι δεν θέλουμε μέσες λύσεις. Μπορούμε άνετα να παίξουμε Native IPv6 παράλληλα με IPv4. Δεν υπάρχουν θέματα ασυμβατότητας και είναι τόσο εύκολη η ρύθμιση του IPv6 όσο και του IPv4. Οι παραπάνω λύσεις (tunnel με 6rd, 6το4, 6in4) ουσιαστικά εντάσσονται στην κατηγορία VPN και είναι κάτι το οποίο θα ήταν καλό να δούμε μόνο περιορισμένα. 

Η καλύτερη λύση αν συμφωνείτε είναι να κάνουμε 2-3 workshop μαζί ( οι τρεις μας?) και να μαζευτούμε σε διάφορα σημεία της Αθήνας ώστε να μάθει ο κόσμος να χρησιμοποιεί το IPv6 αλλά και να προσφέρουμε βοήθεια επί τόπου. Έτσι θα μπορέσουμε να στήσουμε το IPv6 αν χρειαστεί μέσα στα workshop και θα φύγουν όλοι με μια καλύτερη ιδέα περί IPv6

Υ.Γ. Να θυμίσω ότι το CONFINE θα λειτουργεί κυρίως σε IPv6 (και IPv4 αλλά το addressing είναι λίγο περίπλοκο μιας και έχουμε πολλά clash σε IP subnets) οπότε έχουμε σαν στόχο (σε αντίθεση με τους partner) να τρέξουμε native IPv6. Οι άλλοι μάλλον θα αρκεστούν προσωρινά ( ουδέν μονιμότερο...) σε Tunnel λύσεις. Επίσης κόμβοι με IPv6 θα προτιμούνται σε περίπτωση διασύνδεσης. Πρακτικά θα κάνει τα πράγματα πολύ πιο εύκολα και ομοιόμορφα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Εξαρτάται από το τι θέλει κανείς. Οι LLAs έχουν αυτό το μειονέκτημα όμως δε routάρονται και είναι πιο ασφαλείς.

Για τα αυτόματα ULAs: Γιατί χρησιμοποιείτε stateless autoconfiguration στη βόρεια νησίδα για το BGP; Αυτό είναι το αντίστοιχο του να βασίζεσαι να πάρεις IP από DHCP σε IPv4 bb-link. Μόνο στατικές, όπως στο IPv4. Κάτι πολύ σημαντικό που συνήθως ξεχνάμε είναι ότι δε κοστίζει τίποτα να έχεις πάνω από μια IPv6 σε ένα interface. Μπορείς π.χ. να έχεις ταυτόχρονα LLA για τοπική πρόσβαση, στατική ULA για το BGP και autoconfigured ULA για δοκιμές σε link.

Σχετικά με το φιλτράρισμα των public στο router: Νομίζω το ανάποδο είναι σωστό. Να είναι restricted και να το ανοίγεις με δική σου ευθύνη. Σκέψου ότι αν ήταν ανοιχτό από όλους τώρα, θα μπορούσε οποιοσδήποτε, εσκεμμένα ή κατα λάθος, να διαφημίσει δύο /1 και να τραβήξει όλη την κίνηση του AWMN προς internet στην DSL του. Αυτό είναι ένα ρεαλιστικό σενάριο που έχει συμβεί στο παρελθόν με το IPv4 και δεν είναι ταμπού.

Σχετικά με το native IPv6: Μπορείς να υποχρεώσεις κάποιον να παίξει σε IPv6 αν δε θέλει; Όχι. Άρα η μόνη λύση για να μη μένει απ' έξω κόσμος που θέλει να παίξει, είναι τα tunnel. Φυσικά ο στόχος είναι native, ή μάλλον καλύτερα dual stack γιατί έχουμε πολλές συσκευές στο δίκτυο, κυρίως voip, που δεν υποστηρίζουν IPv6.

----------


## Acinonyx

Για να γίνει μαζικά μετάβαση θα πρέπει να φτιαχτεί πρώτα το WiND· να μπορεί κάποιος να βλέπει το /32 που του αντιστοιχεί και να διαχειρίζεται τα subnet του. Το ίδιο και με το DNS.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Εξαρτάται από το τι θέλει κανείς. Οι LLAs έχουν αυτό το μειονέκτημα όμως δε routάρονται και είναι πιο ασφαλείς.
> 
> Για τα αυτόματα ULAs: Γιατί χρησιμοποιείτε stateless autoconfiguration στη βόρεια νησίδα για το BGP; Αυτό είναι το αντίστοιχο του να βασίζεσαι να πάρεις IP από DHCP σε IPv4 bb-link. Μόνο στατικές, όπως στο IPv4.


Αντιφάσκουμε? Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με LLA και με ULA EUI64 σαν φιλοσοφία addressing. Παράγωγα της MAC είναι  :Stick Out Tongue:  ... Σύμφωνοι. Static




> Σχετικά με το φιλτράρισμα των public στο router: Νομίζω το ανάποδο είναι σωστό. Να είναι restricted και να το ανοίγεις με δική σου ευθύνη. Σκέψου ότι αν ήταν ανοιχτό από όλους τώρα, θα μπορούσε οποιοσδήποτε, εσκεμμένα ή κατα λάθος, να διαφημίσει δύο /1 και να τραβήξει όλη την κίνηση του AWMN προς internet στην DSL του. Αυτό είναι ένα ρεαλιστικό σενάριο που έχει συμβεί στο παρελθόν με το IPv4 και δεν είναι ταμπού.


Δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να μου δώσει κάποιος Internet  ::  Αν το δικό μου είναι πιο γρήγορο θα τον φίλτραρα. Τέλος πάντων... Το έπιασες το νόημα Δεν μου αρέσει που δεν μπορούμε να περάσουμε ορθολογικά και αυτονόητα IPs μέσα από το δίκτυο επειδή ένας τυφλοσούρτης ή ένα bug μας ανάγκασε να βάλουμε filters. Για Security λόγους σίγουρα πρέπει να φτιαχτούν rules αλλά μην κουτσουρεύουμε την έννοια ενός ανοιχτού δικτύου.



> Σχετικά με το native IPv6: Μπορείς να υποχρεώσεις κάποιον να παίξει σε IPv6 αν δε θέλει; Όχι.


To ίδιο ισχύει και για το IPv4. Δεν υπάρχει πια δικεολογία. IPv6 υπάρχει παντού. Use it and let it be used! 



> Για να γίνει μαζικά μετάβαση θα πρέπει να φτιαχτεί πρώτα το WiND· να μπορεί κάποιος να βλέπει το /32 που του αντιστοιχεί και να διαχειρίζεται τα subnet του. Το ίδιο και με το DNS.


Ο Ysam είχε σχεδόν τελειώσει τη υλοποίηση. Βάλε ένα χεράκι για σένα είναι παιχνίδι. Το DNS λίγο πολύ το έχουμε και δεν είναι απαραίτητα συνδεδεμένο με το IP. A step at a time  :: 

Υ.Γ. What about the workshops?

----------


## trendy

Αν κανονιστεί κάτι για workshops όσο είμαι ακόμα στην Ελλάδα (μάλλον μέχρι αρχές Μαρτίου) μπορώ να βοηθήσω.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αντιφάσκουμε? Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με LLA και με ULA EUI64 σαν φιλοσοφία addressing. Παράγωγα της MAC είναι  ... Σύμφωνοι. Static


Καθόλου. Όσοι θα επιλέξουν LLA για peering, ξέρουν ότι η IP είναι αυτόματη και πάει πακέτο με τη MAC. Για τον πολύ κόσμο που δε τον ενδιαφέρει, ό,τι γράφει το wiki.

Μη μπερδέυουμε το EUI-64 με τα ULAs και το autoconfiguration. Είναι ανεξάρτητα μεταξύ τους. Μπορώ να έχω στατική ULA με EUI-64 ή stateful autoconfigured ULA χωρίς EUI-64. Συνδυάζονται όλα, με όλα. Στην δικιά μας περίπτωση, δε θέλουμε το autoconfiguration· είναι σαν το DHCP. Το αν είναι EUI-64 ή όχι, δεν έχει καμία σημασία.





> Δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να μου δώσει κάποιος Internet  Αν το δικό μου είναι ποιο γρήγορο θα τον φίλτραρα. Τέλος πάντων... Το έπιασες το νόημα Δεν μου αρέσει που δεν μπορούμε να περάσουμε ορθολογικά και αυτονόητα IPs μέσα από το δίκτυο επειδή ένας τυφλοσούρτης ή ένα bug μας ανάγκασε να βάλουμε filters. Για Security λόγους σίγουρα πρέπει να φτιαχτούν rules αλλά μην κουτσουρεύουμε την έννοια ενός ανοιχτού δικτύου.


Αν όλοι οι κόμβοι ήταν κάτω από το ίδιο administration, ίσως θα μπορούσε να γίνει. Όταν όμως ο καθένας μπορεί να διαφημίσει ότι βλακεία του κατέβει, είτε εσκεμμένα, είτε κατα λάθος, είναι σίγουρο ότι θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα. Έχει αποδειχτεί στο παρελθόν.




> To ίδιο ισχύει και για το IPv4. Δεν υπάρχει πια δικεολογία. IPv6 υπάρχει παντού. Use it and let it be used!


Πως μπορώ να φτάσω στην βόρεια νησίδα εφόσον υπάρχει παντού;





> Ο Ysam είχε σχεδόν τελειώσει τη υλοποίηση. Βάλε ένα χεράκι για σένα είναι παιχνίδι. Το DNS λίγο πολύ το έχουμε και δεν είναι απαραίτητα συνδεδεμένο με το IP. A step at a time


Αρνούμε να ξαναγγίξω το WiND.  :: 




> Υ.Γ. What about the workshops?


Μπορώ να βοηθήσω για OpenWrt ευχαρίστως.

----------


## NetTraptor

ΟΚ got it. ULA static. Και μάλλον τζίφος δεν θα μου δώσει κανείς Internet  :: 

Στην βόρεια νησίδα μπορείς να φτάσεις αν κάποιος καθίσει και βάλει τα IPv6 στο ενδιάμεσο. Υπάρχει παντού εννοούσα υπάρχει σε linux, mikrotik, openwrt.

Εντάξει μην ακουμπάς το Wind. Ακούμπα κάτι άλλο. Τι να πω. Αυτό έχουμε και με αυτό πορευόμαστε τόσο καιρό. Αν είναι να πετάγεται τότε ο καθένας και να μιλάει για μετάβαση, μετά ότι η μετάβαση δεν γίνεται χωρίς Wind και τέλος να λέει ότι δεν ασχολείται και δεν αγγίζει το wind .... Μάλλον δεν μιλάμε σοβαρά. Δηλαδή τι σου λείπουν γάντια?  :: 

Να βάλουμε τους εξωγήινους να μας τα φτιάξουν. Σπαταλάμε χρόνο μάλλον.

Θα κάνω το MT.

----------


## trendy

Θα μπορούσαμε να οργανώσουμε ένα workshop που έρχεται ο καθένας και μπαίνουμε μαζί στον κόμβο του και ρυθμίζουμε το ipv6 (address space, radvd, dhcp6, bgp) και κάνουμε και μία σύντομη παρουσίαση για αντιμετώπιση προβλημάτων.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ακριβως! Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός! Hands on. Όχι να γίνουμε celebrities  ::  Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει πολύ χρόνος για παρουσιάσεις, φαμφάρες και βόλτες σε όλη την Αθήνα. To the point!

----------


## trendy

Αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι μέσα στο ΣΚ και μία καθημερινή απόγευμα στο hackerspace ή όπου αλλού βολεύει (κεντρικά, ίντερνετ και χώρο για αρκετά άτομα).
Βασίλη τι διαθεσιμότητα υπάρχει στο hs;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εντάξει μην ακουμπάς το Wind. Ακούμπα κάτι άλλο. Τι να πω. Αυτό έχουμε και με αυτό πορευόμαστε τόσο καιρό. Αν είναι να πετάγεται τότε ο καθένας και να μιλάει για μετάβαση, μετά ότι η μετάβαση δεν γίνεται χωρίς Wind και τέλος να λέει ότι δεν ασχολείται και δεν αγγίζει το wind .... Μάλλον δεν μιλάμε σοβαρά. Δηλαδή τι σου λείπουν γάντια? 
> 
> Να βάλουμε τους εξωγήινους να μας τα φτιάξουν. Σπαταλάμε χρόνο μάλλον.


Ας το φτιάξει κάποιος άλλος το WiND. Δε κατάλαβα γιατί πρέπει να το φτιάξω εγώ και γιατί το ότι δε θέλω να το ακουμπήσω ακυρώνει όλο το ενδιαφέρον μου για το IPv6.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι μέσα στο ΣΚ και μία καθημερινή απόγευμα στο hackerspace ή όπου αλλού βολεύει (κεντρικά, ίντερνετ και χώρο για αρκετά άτομα).
> Βασίλη τι διαθεσιμότητα υπάρχει στο hs;



Το Σάββατο έχει κενό μεταξύ 16:00 και 18:00. Η Κυριακή είναι όλη ελεύθερη αλλά έχει την πίττα του συλλόγου.

----------


## NetTraptor

Κανένας δεν μίλησε για Wind. Εσύ το ανέφερες  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Κανένας δεν μίλησε για Wind. Εσύ το ανέφερες


Το ανέφερα γιατί πρέπει να γίνει. Δεν είπα ότι θα το φτιάξω εγώ

----------


## NetTraptor

> Το Σάββατο έχει κενό μεταξύ 16:00 και 18:00. Η Κυριακή είναι όλη ελεύθερη αλλά έχει την πίττα του συλλόγου.


Το άλλο σαββατοκύριακο θα είμαστε εκτός. Οπότε μάλλον θα γίνει πολύ αργότερα. Πρώτη διαθέσιμη ημερομηνία είναι 9 Μαρτίου και έπειτα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Αύριο στις 19:00 για μια πρώτη συνάντηση;

----------


## trendy

Ήταν κάτω το φόρουμ και δεν το είδα. Γενικά είμαι ψιλοελεύθερος το ΣΚ αν θέλετε να συναντηθούμε.

----------


## NetTraptor

Αύριο έχει πίτα! Μπορούμε να τα πούμε και  :: .

----------


## CyberAngel

Συγγνώμη αν έχω χάσει επεισόδια (που σίγουρα έχω χάσει), αλλά έχει γίνει τίποτα με το IPv6 στο AWMN;

----------


## trendy

Αν δεν το έχεις ενεργοποιήσει στον κόμβο σου δε θα γίνει τίποτα. Πρέπει να το περνάμε ολοένας και περισσότεροι για να έχει νόημα. Αλλιώς απλά εχουμε μερικές νησίδες ipv6 και αν είμαστε τυχεροί και παίζουν οι ζεύξεις ένα μακρύ κορμό.

----------


## CyberAngel

> Αν δεν το έχεις ενεργοποιήσει στον κόμβο σου δε θα γίνει τίποτα. Πρέπει να το περνάμε ολοένας και περισσότεροι για να έχει νόημα. Αλλιώς απλά εχουμε μερικές νησίδες ipv6 και αν είμαστε τυχεροί και παίζουν οι ζεύξεις ένα μακρύ κορμό.


Εγώ να το ενεργοποιήσω αλλά όπως λες αν δεν το έχουν ενεργοποιήσει οι γειτονικοί κόμβοι δεν γίνεται τίποτα.
Υπάρχει κάποιο link να ενημερωθώ περί IPv6 διευθυνσιοδότησης στο awmn και ίσως περαιτέρω οδηγίες για awmn specific configuration;

----------


## trendy

Υπάρχουν πληροφορίες στο wiki https://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/...AF%CE%B4%CE%B1
Επιπλέον μπορείς να σηκώσεις tunnel με κάποιους που το έχουν ενεργοποιήσει ή να βοηθήσεις τους γείτονες να το ενεργοποιήσουν.

----------


## NetTraptor

Πότε θα κάνουμε ένα IPv6 Fest? Trendy θα είσαι εδώ γενικά? Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πολύ κόσμος δεν ξέρει IPv6 subnetting και ας είναι σχετικά εύκολο.

----------


## ydin

Να ειμαι ειλικρινεις (και ντροπη μου) δεν εχω ασχοληθει. Θα διαβασω περι αυτου αυτες τις μερες και θα στησω ολο το LAN μου σε 4αρι κ 6αρι οπου μπορω.

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν είναι κακό. Η μέρα έχει μόνο 48 ώρες. Άλλωστε λείπουν πολλά κομμάτια μέχρι να αποκτήσει πραγματικό νόημα. Δεν έχουμε DNS για αρχή που να παίζει IPv6. Το Wind δεν έχει IPv6.

----------


## ydin

Τοτε πριν καν να αρχισουμε να συζηταμε για αλλαγες στα lan κλπ, να μιλησουμε για τυχον updates σε wind/dns και λοιπα βασικα συστηματα υποδομης ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει  ::  Δεν σε σταματάει κάποιος να κάνεις την προπόνηση σου. Το IPv6 support θα έρθει. Έστω ότι αύριο ήταν έτυμο ... Ξέρεις subneting? Ξέρεις να φτιάξεις τον DNS σου me AAA records κτλ

----------


## ydin

Σκ@τούλες ξερω. Αλλα εστω οτι με διαβασμα και μια χ/y βοηθεια τα στηνω. Δεν θα πρεπει να υπαρχει υποδομη για να σαπορταρει το 6αρι? (Ρωταω δεν το λεω ειρωνικα!)

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν εθελοντές που θα το γράψουν ?  ::

----------


## trendy

Καλά ας σηκώσει ο καθένας το ipv6 του και θα το φτιάξουμε το dns για το wind. Στην ανάγκη το φτιάχνουμε και χεράτα για αρχή. Αλλά ας μην ψάχνουμε εμπόδια όταν δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## CyberAngel

Εγώ τελικά σήκωσα IPv4-to-IPv6 tunnel με dalex προχθές και λαμβάνω 27 routes!



```
BGP router identifier 10.17.111.1, local AS number 146
RIB entries 55, using 5280 bytes of memory
Peers 4, using 18 KiB of memory

Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
fdd4:f629:2f90:53::1
                4   263   17115   14260        0    0    0 02:51:52       27

Total number of neighbors 1
```

----------


## NetTraptor

Γουελκομ του the λουπ

----------


## ydin

Yπαρχει κανα How-to για εμας τους μη εχωντες τις πολλες γνωσεις? η απλα καποιος με χρονο και ορεξη θα μου τα στησει τα 2 RB μου ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Χμμμ δεν έχει καθόλου guide για MT στο wiki. 

θα το φτιάξω.

----------


## ydin

Αν ειχε Like, θα το παταγα...χε χε χε

----------


## NetTraptor

να κάτι λίγο στα γρήγορα. Διορθώστε, εμπλουτίστε, ρωτήστε κτλ... Μπορεί να ξέχασα κάτι μπορεί και πάνω στην βιασύνη μου να έγραψα καμιά μπαρούφα. 

http://www.awmn/wiki/index.php/Mt_bgpd_ipv6_setup

----------


## ydin

Αψογος ! Το βραδυ θα το δοκιμασω σε ενα απο τα RB !

----------


## ydin

To EUI64 και το Advertise δεν μπορω να το επιλεξω (γκριζαρισμενο ας το πουμε..) Πρεπει να φτιαξω pool, dhcp κλπ ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Τι version τρέχεις?

----------


## ydin

6.3 και στα 2

----------


## NetTraptor

Α ωραία lol. Είσαι σίγουρα στο IPv6 μενού? Έχει IPv6 Πακέτο εγκατεστημενο? Έχει και άλλο bug η 6.3? Αν δεν βρεις άκρη πήγαινε στην 5.26 και μείνε εκεί gia 3-4 μήνες.

----------


## andreas

Εχει αντιμετωπισει κανεις θεμτα στο MT 6.5 ?
Εκει που ολα φαινονται να δουλευουν σωστα ξαφνικα σταματαει να παιζει το IPv6. Ουτε ping ουτε τιποτα

Βεβαια ισως να φτιαει και το cisco, καθς ολα φτιαχνουν μετα απο ενα "clear ipv6 neighbors" ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Πολλά προβλήματα το IPv6. Όλο και κάποιο bug παίζει. σε 6.5 δεν μου έχει τύχει αλλά σε άλλα παλιότερα version ναι. Εμένα δεν διορθωνόταν η κατάσταση αν δεν άλλαζα IP και πίσω πάλι. Αλλά μόνο για ένα IF

----------


## andreas

Θα δοκιμασω και IOS update σήμερα μπας και φταιει το cisco  :: 

Επειδή στην wind δεν ειδα αιτηση για ipv6 range, το link
http://ipv6.nettraptor.awmn/cgi-bin/IPv6.cgi

και το range που δινει ειναι οκ αν το βαλω. Σωστα?

----------


## Cha0s

> Θα δοκιμασω και IOS update σήμερα μπας και φταιει το cisco 
> 
> Επειδή στην wind δεν ειδα αιτηση για ipv6 range, το link
> http://ipv6.nettraptor.awmn/cgi-bin/IPv6.cgi
> 
> και το range που δινει ειναι οκ αν το βαλω. Σωστα?


Χλωμό να φταίει το Cisco.

Το Mikrotik έχει προβληματικό IPv6 Implementation από την πρώτη version που ξεκίνησε να «υποστηρίζει» IPv6.

Άπειρα bugs (σε βαθμό ηλιθιότητας όπου να θέλει reboot όλος ο router για τα πιο βασικά πράγματα).

Δεν λέω μπορεί συνδυαστικά στην περίπτωση σου να σου λύσει το πρόβλημα, αλλά αυτό θα είναι καθαρά τύχη με το Mikrotik (μέχρι να φάει το επόμενο σκάλωμα σε κάτι άλλο άσχετο  ::  )

Για μένα αν θες να παίξεις με IPv6 ξήλωσε εντελώς το Mikrotik. Δεν κάνει γιαυτή τη δουλειά. Ότι version έχω δοκιμάσει έχω απογοητευτεί πλήρως.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ως έχει το script κοιτάει από ποιο IP range έρχεσαι και σου δίνει αναλόγως το αντίστοιχο IPv6.

Αν θες να δεις τι αντιστοιχεί στο δικό σου range ή σε κάποιο άλλο δώσε parameter κάπως έτσι.

http://ipv6.nettraptor.awmn/cgi-bin/IPv6.cgi?10.140.2.0

Οι αιτήσεις για IPv6 είναι σχεδόν έτυμες για το WiND αλλά θα μπουν από το επόμενο Version.

----------


## andreas

> Ως έχει το script κοιτάει από ποιο IP range έρχεσαι και σου δίνει αναλόγως το αντίστοιχο IPv6.
> 
> Αν θες να δεις τι αντιστοιχεί στο δικό σου range ή σε κάποιο άλλο δώσε parameter κάπως έτσι.
> 
> http://ipv6.nettraptor.awmn/cgi-bin/IPv6.cgi?10.140.2.0
> 
> Οι αιτήσεις για IPv6 είναι σχεδόν έτυμες για το WiND αλλά θα μπουν από το επόμενο Version.


Απο το script πηρα IP και ξεκινησα να την δηλωνω.
Ρωταω αν ειναι valid μην ξαναλλαζω μετα .... ειναι μεγαλες οι ατιμες οι διευθυνσεις!

----------


## NetTraptor

Ίσως αλλάξουν και δεν ξέρω τι λογική ακολουθούν στην απόδοση από το νέο version. Όσο πιο γρήγορα βρει το version τόσο λιγότερο θέμα θα έχουμε. Πάντως γενικά μην σε τρομάζει δεν υπάρχει καμιά διαφορά αν κάποιος σου αλλάξει το /48. Ένα prefix αλλάζεις. Σε 10 λεπτά παίζει να έχεις αλλάξει τα πάντα σε 10 κόμβους.

----------


## trendy

Υπάρχει περίπτωση αν περνάς από proxy ή nat να αλλάζει η source IP σου και να σου ανακοινώνεται άλλο subnet.

----------


## NetTraptor

ε ναι  ::  Environment Variable βλέπει οπότε πάντα υπάρχει αυτή η περίπτωση  ::

----------


## trendy

Ναι το λέω για να προσέχουν όσοι παίρνουν ipv6. Ίσως να δινόταν με την ipv4 μαζί πακέτο ή να δείχνει ποια είναι η ipv4 που του ήρθε.

----------


## NetTraptor

Fixed  ::

----------


## andreas

> Fixed


Ωραιο το sciptaki αλλα κανει ενα 5λεπτο μεχρι να φερει το αποτελεσμα  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Φτιάξε τα λινκ σου  ::

----------


## andreas

Απαντηση παιρνω αλλα κατι φορτωνει το sciptaki σου...
Την 2η φορα που το τρεχεις για την ιδια IP παει σφαιρα!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aangelis

Πόσοι κόμβοι και ποιοί έχουν ολοκληρώσει μετάβαση σε IPv6;
Από σχετική δημοσίευση στις 21/01/2011 φαίνεται να έχουν συνδεθεί τουλάχιστον τα AS 3670, 16758, 12628, 12629, 3112. 

Ολοκλήρωσα τη μετάβαση στους κόμβους aangelis #4 και kakalos #10218.

Εφάρμοσα τα παρακάτω φίλτρα


```
/routing filter
add action=discard bgp-as-path-length=!0-24 chain=awmn6
add action=accept chain=awmn6 prefix=fdd4:f629::/32 prefix-length=33-48
add action=accept chain=awmn6 prefix=fdd4:f629::/39 prefix-length=128
add action=discard chain=awmn6
```

Έβαλα και ένα static route για τις ULA διευθύνσεις γενικά, προκειμένου να σταματούν τα πακέτα με προορισμό που ανήκουν σε ανύπαρκτα prefix.


```
/ipv6 route
add distance=1 dst-address=fd00::/8 type=unreachable
```

DNS ρυθμίσεις για την περίπτωση mikrotik


```
/ip dns static
add address=<ipv6 address> name=<hostname>
```

DNS ρυθμίσεις για την περίπτωση BIND resolver


```
// awmn
zone "awmn" IN {
        type slave;
        file "awmn.zone";
        masters {
                fdd4:f629:138f::c;
                fdd4:f629:138f::d;
                fdd4:f629:1::1;
                10.19.143.12;
                10.19.143.13;
                10.0.1.1;
                };
};

// awmn reverse
zone "10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "10.in-addr.arpa.zone";
        masters {
                fdd4:f629:138f::c;
                fdd4:f629:138f::d;
                fdd4:f629:1::1;
                10.19.143.12;
                10.19.143.13;
                10.0.1.1;
                };
};

// awmn ipv6 reverse
zone "9.2.6.f.4.d.d.f.ip6.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "awmnreverse.ip6.zone";
        masters {
                fdd4:f629:138f::c;
                fdd4:f629:138f::d;
                fdd4:f629:1::1;
                10.19.143.12;
                10.19.143.13;
                10.0.1.1;
                };
};
```


DNS ρυθμίσεις για την περίπτωση BIND authoritative name server για το IPv6 δίκτυο fdd4:f629:abcd::/48


```
zone "d.c.b.a.9.2.6.f.4.d.d.f.ip6.arpa" IN {
       type master;
       file "{filename}";
};
```


Βάζω μερικά link παρακάτω για ευκολία 

IPv6 Διευθυνσιοδότηση
http://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/I...B7%CF%83%CE%B7

Bgpd ipv6 setup
http://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/Bgpd_ipv6_setup

Mt bgpd ipv6 setup
http://www.awmn/wiki/index.php/Mt_bgpd_ipv6_setup

Μάθε ποιο είναι το νέο σου IPv6 Subnet
http://ipv6.nettraptor.awmn/cgi-bin/IPv6.cgi

Ποιό είναι το αντίστοιχο IPv6 Subnet για το IPv4 Subnet 10.X.Y.0;
http://ipv6.nettraptor.awmn/cgi-bin/IPv6.cgi?10.X.Y.0

Build BIND rDNS Zone
http://rdns6.com/zone

----------


## aangelis

Πρόσθεσα στο Wind όλο το σχετικό functionality για να υποστηρίζει IPv6 διευθύνσεις.

Ο κώδικας βρίσκεται παρακάτω.
https://github.com/aangelis/wind

Δεν είναι ενήμερο το update script για την εφαρμογή των απαραίτητων αλλαγών στη βάση. Θέλει manual αλλαγές σε αρκετά σημεία.

Έχω ολοκληρώσει και σχετικό προγραμματάκι για τη μαζική δημιουργία των ipv6 subnet/reverse zones κοκ για τους ενεργούς κόμβους.
Τους ενεργούς κόμβους τους έχω καταγράψει από το routing table.

----------


## geolos

Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για update/upgrade του παρόν WiND από πλευρά σου;
Ρωτάω διότι εάν έχεις την όρεξη και τον χρόνο τα υπόλοιπα πιστεύω μπορούμε να τα βρούμε...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aangelis

To wind θα γίνει μετάβαση με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο ώστε να υποστηρίζει ipv6 networks και να βοηθήσει την ομαλή λειτουργία του reverse dns.

Το πιό σημαντικό είναι η ενεργοποίηση των αντίστοιχων ipv6 δικτύων σε όλους τους ενεργούς κόμβους.
Είναι ~.5 ώρα δουλειά ανά κόμβο κατά το μέγιστο και εάν υπάρχει ενεργό το ipv6 πακέτο σε όσους κόμβους παίζουν σε mt δεν είναι απαραίτητη ούτε κάποια επανεκκίνηση του δρομολογητή.

Η πρώτη μου βόλτα με IPv6


```
 ~ tracepath fdd4:f629:4899::
 1?: [LOCALHOST]                        0.111ms pmtu 1500
 1:  fdd4:f629:57bb:a::1                                   0.576ms
 2:  fdd4:f629:57bb:ffff::a:2                              1.233ms
 3:  fdd4:f629:57d8:ffff::a:1                              1.464ms
 4:  fdd4:f629:57d8:ffff::a:1                              2.591ms pmtu 1476
 4:  fdd4:f629:57d8:ffff::a:62                            23.057ms
 5:  fdd4:f629:1394:1::2                                  40.679ms
 6:  fdd4:f629:157f:1::2                                  18.859ms
 7:  fdd4:f629:1583:2::1                                  37.495ms
 8:  fdd4:f629:1580:6::1                                  41.298ms
 9:  fdd4:f629:1580:5::2                                  49.040ms
10:  fdd4:f629:4899:2::1                                  38.947ms
```

Το πρώτο μου resolv με IPv6


```
~ dig +short AAAA www.awmn @fdd4:f629:138f::c
srv1.awmn.
fdd4:f629:138f::d
```

----------

